# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Biofertil sac : Urgente proveedores de materia organica !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola necesito proveedores de matería organica sin procesar que se encuentren ubicados cerca del Departamento de La Libertad (Lambayeque, Chiclayo, Cajamarca, Trujillo, Virú, Chao). 
Necesito en total 14mil TONELADAS para el mes en curso. 
Enviar cotizaciones a mi email kscastaneda@hotmail.com puesto en sus lugares de origen contamos con carretas propias. Asimismo cuanto es su capacidad de producción mensual. 
Pagamos en efectivo !!! 
Cordial saludo,Temas similares: URGENTE NECESITO ALQUILAR 10 HECTAREAS EN LA SIERRA (2000 msnm) proveedores de pimiento piquillo - urgente COMPRO PALTA HASS URGENTE !!!! Manual de almacenamiento y transporte de frutas y hortalizas frescas en materia de inocuidad Biofertil sac : Comercializamos materia organica vacunos !!!

----------

